

A Ketogenic Diet May be the Key to Cancer Recovery - fexl
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/03/10/ketogenic-diet.aspx

======
logn
With references cited to YouTube and NPR, I have trouble trusting anything in
this article. Maybe send us to some peer-reviewed study?

~~~
fexl
I'm referring to the content of the video itself. I don't know what you mean
by "article" really. When you watch the video, you will see Dr. Seyfried
referring to many studies, primarily his own, but possibly others as well.
(I'd have to watch it again to parse out which studies were whose.)

Perhaps you can find some references to peer-reviewed studies inside the
content of the video. Let me know! When I get some time, I'll watch it again
myself.

~~~
fexl
Sorry, I do know what you mean by "article" now, namely all that text below
the video. :) All I'm focused on is the _video_ itself, which I highly
recommend watching.

